#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  已經洩題完了的猜謎(?)

## 夜落白櫻

這題目在聊天室不知道說幾次了XD
好來上題目:



一如往常的提示:
【藍毛為邪神洛基之子。】
【紅毛為傳說中的地獄守門犬。】
要準確說出是哪一個遊戲的哪個角色喔w~

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  白櫻：

      本狼知道藍狼是洛基之子芬里爾，狼版裡面有匹狼就用祂的名字；紫狗是刻耳柏洛斯(名字有點難唸)，祂在《波西傑克森》系列有亮相過。不過遊戲是哪一款本狼就不知道了。

      不過傳嗥中刻耳柏洛斯的尾巴是由小龍組成，該遊戲可能是考量到美觀因素沒有用上去，有一點遺珠之憾就是了。

      【刻耳柏洛斯之真面目！！！】：https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%88...rus-Blake.jpeg

                                                                                            北極凍狼    斯冰菊    近在咫尺

                                                                                                 狼版12年9月19日    16:44

----------

